# microchip has moved??



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Our youngest cat was chipped in feb at the age of 2yrs ish 

it was between his shoulders its now at the top of his leg, is this still ok?? its moved about 2ins


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh dear not sure about that, perhaps worth phoning the vets for some advice.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

i was thinking that aswell i know they tend to check all over but he gets super dooper stresed at the vets as he was run over at 7months and spent from july to feb in and out staying for weeks on end and then 3 times a week and being knocked out each time and he gets quite aggressive with the staff although he a sweetie to us and everyone here. He gets very very stressed at the sight of a cat carrier


----------



## CavalierClara (Sep 21, 2009)

I think thats ok claras microchip moved from the back of her neck to the side


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Daynna said:


> Our youngest cat was chipped in feb at the age of 2yrs ish
> 
> it was between his shoulders its now at the top of his leg, is this still ok?? its moved about 2ins


its fine, it is quite common for them to move


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

When my last dog died his chip was near the bottom of his front paw, took ages for the vet to find and we had been tracking it since he had it put in 13 years earlier, it moved a bit more each year.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Phew thank you, I knew they moved abit but didnt realise it was that much lol but you have all put my mind at rest


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

A lot of chips do move, I had my cat re-chipped as we never managed to find just where the old chip had gone 

As long as it can still be picked up it dosn't matter and rescue's are told to scan all over just in case.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

When an animal is chipped it is important for the owner NOT to keep feeling for it but to leave the area alone so that the tissue can knit around the chip and keep it in place. A chip can move on its own in some circumstances but the odds of it doing so are made greater by owners who keep checking for it.


----------



## Bellablue (Sep 5, 2009)

I would be worried in case it was not picked up by scanner if your cat got lost


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I microchip animals and yes the chips can and do "migrate" sometimes. The animal should be scanned all over to check for a chip so if there is one, it should always be detected.


----------

